# Hi all !! Back with an issue



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi all 

It's been a while I have been on This forum  busy with other stuff and lol I miss it  

Ok now to the issue !! 

My German blues laid eggs again and the bn pleco wanted them and before I realized they are fighting and separated them into different tanks  the damage is already done to the male gbr ( I feel soo horrible 

One of the two fins below it's stomach is totally shredded. I have no idea plecos can inflict such a damage to a ram( 

Now that I removed the pleco from the tank what should I do about the damaged fins ?? 

I know they heal naturally but is there something I can add to help the process ?? It's also important that addititive doesn't effect my plants 


I'll post pics once I get home


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

o no's....Im in slightly the same boat, but different. I just upgraded to a 55g tank and my two angels that were quite happy in the smaller tank duked it out for the first 2 days straight. Now my black stripped angel has a torn fin. They seem to be ok now and my gold angel has like wisps coming out of his back and bottom fin. Im guessing its growing new fin length. But my plants have already grown new shoots in 5 days counting set up day. So im interested in an answer for you as well.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just keep the water clean and watch for any infections. Usually lots of water changes will help the fins heal and grow faster.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

just got home and the fins are recovering pretty well id say 

i can see the difference in just one day. and yea i will change water every other day atleast for a week or two 

im soo mad at that pleco :| is there a way to punish fish really  just kidding


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

When ever I have an injury, I put NovAqua in the tank. It's a conditioner, but contains aloe, fish really like it. I buy it by the gallon, it really works wonders on stressed fish....

"Buddha in your tank"


----------



## retiredsemi (Feb 8, 2011)

I have heard that if yo put a bit of aquariam salt in the tank that it will help heal the torn fins and help to protect from infection might give it a try or see what others say about it *old dude


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

retiredsemi said:


> I have heard that if yo put a bit of aquariam salt in the tank that it will help heal the torn fins and help to protect from infection might give it a try or see what others say about it *old dude


does anyone know if salt would affect plants in anyway ??


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

this pic shows the torn fins 


look at one of the side gills and the one at the bottom.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Warm clean water and salt will help.If you only put a little in it shouldnt effect the plants.Really its just to soothe the wound and keep swelling down.I add blackwater extract for my bettas,not sure if rams would like that or not,but it calms them and destresses.Has antibacterial properties and can be used instead of salt or with either way.Poor little guy,at least hes a good father.He needs a cigar,cookie or a piece of cake for that.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

ok i have aquarium salt handy and also medicated fish food (but my fish never ate it  ) 

ill put in some salt and try getting them to eat that medcated food


----------

